# Rear axle reinforcement pic gallery



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm looking for some inspiration on beefing up the 64 Impala SS back axle. Please post up your pics and advice on what can be done. Is plate steel better than tube and bar? Show me some shit hot axles....


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Impressive stuff - that's good. Did you use U-shape to get that angle? More pics guys


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

this is not my rearend i just did the chrome


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

2x4 box section cut to fit works best that how i do all my rear ends ,i learned from the best
















these were done by bmh and not me although i do all mine the same now


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 27 2008, 10:00 AM~12274257
> *2x4 box section cut to fit works best that how i do all my rear ends ,i learned from the best
> 
> 
> ...


Ron does chromeing in shop right???? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

no is sent out to be done


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 'Pala Pervert_@Nov 27 2008, 10:24 AM~12273969
> *I'm looking for some inspiration on beefing up the 64 Impala SS back axle. Please post up your pics and advice on what can be done. Is plate steel better than tube and bar? Show me some shit hot axles....
> 
> 
> ...



from what pepole have already posted i like the box tubing the most on the axles. but i was gonna ask to make sure you boxed in your lower trailing arm really well where you cut and notched it for the power ball. cuz the cars weight is also gonna be on that location as well...


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

90 lincoln :biggrin: 



















86 cutty :biggrin: 



















84 cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 27 2008, 10:45 AM~12274139
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a good look o a 64 rear end


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Excellent pics - thanks fellas. I think box is the way to go then. What sizes are recommended?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

2x4 box section or in english terms 100x50 box or 150x50 will work you wil just have more wasted material


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 27 2008, 11:00 AM~12274257
> *2x4 box section cut to fit works best that how i do all my rear ends ,i learned from the best
> 
> 
> ...


Will the 2x4 box section work on a g-body too??? might be a stupid question, but oh well... :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Nov 29 2008, 08:52 AM~12287276
> *Will the 2x4 box section work on a g-body too??? might be a stupid question, but oh well... :biggrin:
> *



yes :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

so 2x4 does that mean the brace is 2inchs thick? is it solid? and whats the best way to cut it? im sure a plasma but anything else?


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers Stevie. Kingfish - the rear trailing arms were reinforced inside the C-section first with 6mm steel, then a curved profile thick plate was used after the notching was done. They are seriously heavy duty so don't worry...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 29 2008, 12:23 PM~12288376
> *so 2x4 does that mean the brace is 2inchs thick? is it solid? and whats the best way to cut it? im sure a plasma but anything else?
> *


no 2x4boxsection 3/16 thick works well yeasyou can doall rearends like that i used to do the plate thing but the box seems stronger and it looks better in my eyes


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## kmg108 (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Nov 27 2008, 12:45 PM~12274139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Would anyone be willing to make me a brace out of 2x4 steel for a stock 64 Impala axle? I want one just like in this pic. I tried making one but I screwed it up pretty bad (to the point that it just didn't look good) and I dont feel like tracking down another piece of steel for another attempt.

Let me know if you can make me one and what the cost is (with shipping to MD). I asked Ron at BMH but he wasn't interested in helping on this brace.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Feb 19, 2006)

here's mine small & simple 1" thick plate


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

very clean looking yellow frame!  black magic always do nice clean work too(from previous page) oh and stevie d is a smelly farty pants!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dtysthriderz_@Nov 29 2008, 01:22 PM~12288365
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12297730
> *here's mine small & simple 1" thick plate
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is mine...not an impala, but on my Regal...still just raw, need to send off to chrome..but soon enough:


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 1 2008, 12:51 AM~12299937
> *very clean looking yellow frame!  black magic always do nice clean work too(from previous page)  oh and stevie d is a smelly farty pants!
> *


i may well be but if you remember if it wasnt for me your rear end would still be sat under the tree in your mums yard  :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

if i remember rightly-you fucked my half shafts and it was amy that sorted you out of the shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 29 2008, 06:06 PM~12289798
> *no 2x4boxsection 3/16 thick works well yeasyou can doall rearends like that i used to do the plate thing but the box seems stronger and it looks better in my eyes
> *


i dont understand this. are you saying the pics you posted are 3/16 thick?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 04:26 PM~12304589
> *i dont understand this. are you saying the pics you posted are 3/16 thick?*


no the pics are paper thin 


2x4 box section with a wall thickness of 3/16 or larger now look at the pics


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 1 2008, 04:16 PM~12304473
> *if i remember rightly-you fucked my half shafts and it was amy that sorted you out of the shit!! :biggrin:
> *


haha shssssssss so when you gunna stop being a girl n ge the regal outa the garage or do you only bring it out on sunny days n not hitt the switches


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 1 2008, 05:59 PM~12304945
> *no the pics are paper thin
> 2x4 box section with a wall thickness of 3/16 or larger now look at the pics
> *


 :uh: smart ass :biggrin: 

so its a 2x 4 box and the each side is 3/16s gotcha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 1 2008, 05:01 PM~12304964
> *:uh:  smart ass  :biggrin:
> 
> so its a 2x 4 box and the each side is 3/16s gotcha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ive found if you cut it right you can do a whole axle with under 2ft of box


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## SWEET OKOLE (Dec 11, 2007)

Mine.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

im going with 1/2 i beleive it looks better to me..


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 30 2008, 07:17 PM~12297730
> *here's mine small & simple 1" thick plate
> 
> 
> ...


That is one clean ass Rolling chassis right there! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Dec 1 2008, 09:03 AM~12301328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  This one will definetly stand up to some abuse. This is my favorite style of starpped rears.


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Thanks... its 3x6 box  put together in 3 sections


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Nov 30 2008, 10:17 PM~12297730
> *here's mine small & simple 1" thick plate
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dtysthriderz (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I like to use the 2 x 4 250 wall rec tube on ours for like 10 years, I think it is the most popular way to do them now.









This axle is for sale with the lower and bannana arms plated off and chromed

1000.00 plus shipping gets it all....


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

its not big time wrapped but it works


----------



## 'Pala Pervert (Jan 6, 2007)

Some sweet axle work there. Ron, that looks like a good deal. I'd have probably got you to wrap the whole frame if it weren't for the fact I live in the United Kingdom. 

My axle is currently stripped back and is being boxed before white powder coating. Pics on the way.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)




----------

